# black out: curtains or blinds?



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

which work better to block out light, curtains or blinds? Which are sturdier over time?

Also, where are the best places to order them from?


----------



## kay4 (Nov 30, 2004)

I think curtains. We have blinds and light comes right through. Not good when you want to sleep in







or my dh had duty the night before and is trying to sleep. I am going to make some curtains to go over


----------



## gardenmom (Apr 9, 2003)

I also think that heavy curtains will do the trick. I also think curtains would be the longest lasting. The cheap blinds are made from PVC (now I find this out, after I filled my home with them







: ). The plastic degrades from the sunlight and cracks easily, not to mention off-gassing fumes. Also they really do let quite a bit of light in, and they collect dust like mad!

I usually make my own curtains--it's pretty easy if you can sew a straight line, you just fold the fabric over to make a tube at the top for the rod, then hang them up and mark where you want the bottom, and sew a hem. My Mom always seems to buy hers from the Pennys or Sears catalogs (usually polyester, though). Target has some nice curtains, Ikea too. Pottery Barn and Restoration Hardware have stunning heavy curtains in their catalogs if you can spend some $. Some Goodwills have unbelievable curtains for sale, too!

Good curtains will last for a really long time, just make sure they're machine washable and you won't need to take them to a dry cleaners.


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

definitely blackout curtains

you can get the blackout liner at most home stores. you can also find it in bolts like cloth at drapery stores. I like to make my own drapes lined in blackout cloth.

absolutely essential since my main migraine trigger is sleeping in a room with any light.


----------



## Elisha (Jun 15, 2004)

We used roller shades in our boys' rooms. They block out the light, but can roll up all the way when we want the light in. That way our boys wouldn't be pulling on curtains or blind cords.


----------



## AmyAngel (Dec 3, 2004)

I would say curtains, of those two options.

The house I live in came with blinds, and I like those for privacy and the way they look from the outside, but they let tons of light in. I put a roller shade OVER the blinds - it extends past the window a couple inches on each side to block the light more completely, but I should have mounted it a couple inches higher above the window. It keeps out the light well, though, and was cheap. The curtain topper I have covers it when it's rolled all the way up.

My best friend recently installed wooden blinds in her room - they're better than the plastic at keeping out light (and look nicer too) but aren't as good as shades or blackout curtains would be.


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

At our last house I did sew some blackout curtains and I loved how they came out, but the rod held them out a ways from the wall so some light seeped in at the sides. So I thought maybe blinds would work better- but maybe not. I can't see taking on a sewing project right now, with 3 small kids and adjusting to the newest addition... so I'm gonna go easy and just buy some. It is hard enough to find time to shower right now :LOL and I need to do 3 windows in the family bedroom.


----------



## traceface (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey Rainbow, I bought black-out curtains from Walter Drake website, and they came with these long coiled-up magnetic strips that you can insert in the edge of the curtain. Then you put the other one along the wall and they *completely* seal out light. I can create total pitch blackness in the middle of the day!

you know I think it has made my little one's naps so nice and relaxing for both of us, I have a great nightlight and we can read & relax in the middle of the day. He doesn't pop up or try to start playing, it seems to set an atmosphere for naptime, that has worked so well for us. I keep saying, that is going to be my future standard present for new mothers, a black-out curtain for her bedroom...


----------



## MommyDOK (Jan 9, 2003)

My sister tapes black plastic bags. We tease her bc she is addicted to them. Even at our family reunion in RI, she brought them and taped them up.


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

thanks!

I went ahead and ordered curtains... not using AC this should also help the room temp- I hope.

TF- I got your PM, thanks for the information and perspective- I ordered the same ones that you suggested


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

I made curtains out of denim. They do a great job of blocking out the light and look adorable in my boys bedrooms. In the baby's room I also hang a quilt over the curtain rod to block out the light that comes in the edges and to show off the pretty quilt that I otherwise have no place for.


----------



## gardenmom (Apr 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebecca*
I made curtains out of denim. They do a great job of blocking out the light and look adorable in my boys bedrooms. In the baby's room I also hang a quilt over the curtain rod to block out the light that comes in the edges and to show off the pretty quilt that I otherwise have no place for.

Words of warning (from experience). If that's a valuable or heirloom quilt, the sunlight will destroy it quickly. We had a great quilt my dh's grandmother made for us, and I kept it folded up near a window with direct sun. When I went to wash it one day, I realized that the square that was on top was faded to a completely different color than the rest







It's OK, but it'll never be the same, you know?


----------

